# Finally got my serial number



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Today I finally toke my drill and small wire wheel to clean the block where the serial number is finally got it so I could read it 
In the manual it says the 48 model start at 37908 mine is 36248 
It says that the 47 model starts with 1 so I'm assuming that mine is a late 47 model


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you found the complete serial number? If it 9N36248 then it would be a 1940 model... if it's 8N36248 then yes, it is a 1947 model.


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes it's a 8n


----------

